# My Audyssey graph of dual subs



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Can someone check out this graph and tell me how it looks?
Subs are 2 PA-120s, and the AVR is an Onkyo 805. This is a graph of my subs with Audyssey on.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks very good


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm now trying to set the crossovers on my fronts. Here's a couple full range graphs with different crossovers.
Light blue is 150hz crossover, Purple is 80hz and dark blue is the subs by themselves. Am I correct in thinking that the light blue looks better than the purple?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I wouldn't generally go over 80hz, bass becomes directional above 80hz.

Is your main purpose music or movies?

You could play with the manual delay (distance) setting in your AV. Make sure you keep the old (current) settings so you can easily return to them.


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Phillips said:


> I wouldn't generally go over 80hz, bass becomes directional above 80hz.
> 
> Is your main purpose music or movies?
> 
> You could play with the manual delay (distance) setting in your AV. Make sure you keep the old (current) settings so you can easily return to them.


Movies only, in looking at graphs, am I looking for the smoothest transition? There seems to be a nice discrepancy between 80-200hz on the 2 graphs.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

What are your speakers name and model?

Smoothest is good but crossover to high.

Try the delay manual and see what happens.


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Phillips said:


> What are your speakers name and model?
> 
> Smoothest is good but crossover to high.
> 
> Try the delay manual and see what happens.


Fronts are JBL TLX 171, subs are PA-120s


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are couple more with different xovers and delays.
Green is 80hz and 7 foot delay from 8.5 ft original
Purple is 1000hz and 2 foot delay from 8.5 ft original


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

85hz looks ok keep on trying with the *sub *delay in the AVR like you have been trying.

Adjust one sub at a time with the mains playing as well, generally the closest sub to the front speakers, then the second till you get the flattest response.

Think using the RTA is best for this.


----------

